# spot the 6 differences



## ppko (Dec 8, 2005)

I wasn't sure where to post this but here it goes.
Can you spot the six difference in the two photos, its not
easy at first, but if you look hard, you'll see them.....
I started at the top left corner and worked my way down, it seemed
to work pretty well.



http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/Zoeken.swf


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh maybe the ugly face that jump out just when you start to really get into looking at it.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2005)

I must need glasses, cuz I had to get REALLY close to the screen. Helped though - I found all six!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 9, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I must need glasses, cuz I had to get REALLY close to the screen. Helped though - I found all six!


 
You're bad...:lol: 

I have a 20" monitor.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> You're bad...:lol:
> 
> I have a 20" monitor.


I  ... I ... uhhhhh .... I'm 40. :boing1:


----------



## Satt (Dec 9, 2005)

WOW...good thing I took my blood pressure pills..YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 9, 2005)

holy crap .... yeah ok funny


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmmmph!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm suing somebody!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2005)

damndamndamndamndamndamndamn


----------



## Kenpodoc (Dec 9, 2005)

Fun!


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. My recently developing phobia for ghosts just jumped up a level.:erg:


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

:uhoh:  :anic:   *Runs to change*


----------



## green meanie (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL! Damn, that's just too funny.


----------



## still learning (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello, You made me jump!  Kiai  and arm block the monitor........NOT!...that was good!!!............bad too......Aloha


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 27, 2005)

:waah: um yea " runs to bathroom "


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Cujo (Jan 19, 2006)

I think i'm going to need therapy!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Henderson (Jan 19, 2006)

YES! Luv it!


----------

